# angora bunny fur question



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

how do you groom an angora bunny in order to use the fur for spinning? do you use a brush of some kind? my best friend just got an angora bunny and says I can spin the fur if I can find out how to get it off the bunny LOL


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

EWWW!!! I hope you dont have to skin it.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You pluck or brush them - and it's important to keep it done regularly, or they get wool block.

I don't have a bunny myself, but I know this much from friends who do. Rest assured, no bunnies are harmed in the making of angora yarn.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

Can you tell me what type of brush to use? thanks


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It is best to pluck them to get the wool off of them. Most need plucking 3-4 times a year. You can tell when they are ready by spreading the wool and looking to see if there is a "break line", where the new wool is coming in. Much easier to see on a colored rabbit. You can brush them between pluckings but I don't recommend brushing as a way to get the wool off of them. I'm sure youTube probably has video on how to pluck a rabbit.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

What Marchwind said, and be careful because their skin is delicate and you don't want to pull too hard. If the fur is too resistant to plucking, it's not ready to come off. Also, some people use a comb. I pluck because I think it's the safest way to groom. You don't want to clip if you're going to spin (unless the fur has to be removed for some kind of emergency like matting) because plucked is much better for spinning.

Papaya and hay help prevent wool block.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Also, some bunnies will pluck naked, or patchy. I had some that plucked naked, poor things. If they are ready to be plucked you should be able to easily pull the hair out.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I have one that plucks herself naked. People see her and think I'm abusing her.

I have a short-toothed dog comb with rounded ends for combing them and when I keep up with the grooming I can use that to keep their fur nice and pluck it when it's ready to come out. The ones that don't pluck bald look so nice after they've been plucked. It leaves them with about 1/2" of new fur left.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

No, angora rabbits do not have to be skinned for the wool. 

I prefer to shear with scissors. Just like sheep. I have plucked but I find that rabbits do not molt evenly over the body so one part can be ready but the rest. This can lead to uneven plucking.

By shearing, I can take off the whole coat once the molt starts. This means I can take it off within a 2-3 day period instead of waiting a week for it. I cut off little ponytails and leave about 1/4 inch to 3/8 inch long coat. Like a haircut. I start along the back/sides and set that aside as the best wool. It's usually the longest. Wool from the shoulders, neck, rump can be shorter so it is set as good wool. Other wool from the belly, around legs, is sometimes lumpy (matts) so it is set aside for felting or novelty yarn.

Try to avoid second cuts. When your scissors cut over an area that is already cut, little bits of wool are now included in the cut. You try to avoid making this cut and you can blow on cut end of the wool to knock loose any little bits.

The short coat left on the rabbit will molt out and be blown away during grooming. 

Shearing is a good skill to have since many books will recommend that you shear the rabbit if wool block is suspected. Many breeders will shear a doe before breeding her so the coat doesn't get wrecked for nesting material.

Also, some rabbits do not molt. German Angoras are bred to be wool growing machines and to be sheared every three months without a molting period. There are also some some English Angoras bred for wool and show that are practically non-molting with 12 to 16 months between molts. They get sheared as needed.

I hope this helps.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios

EDITED TO ADD: Although some spinners will insist on only buying plucked wool, those of us who shear are able to sell all the angora wool we have. Because many spinners recognize that softness and quality of the wool is most important. Sheep wool is sheared. So is angora goat (mohair), llama, and alpaca fiber is all sheared. And if the angora is carded with other fibers than spinners won't be able to tell clipped or plucked without a microscope.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

As for grooming, you can use a comb, such as a dog or cat comb. I would not recommend using a slicker or any other kind of brush. Ideally you want the hair to stay on and grow as long as possible. The very best way to groom is to use forced air, either from a blower or a cool-air hairdryer. I personally use an air compressor. Hold the device at least 4-5 inches from the hair when blowing. If the hair curls in on itself, you are too close. You can actually blow out smaller mats this way if the force is strong enough. You should groom at least weekly, most rabbits will sit quietly for grooming sessions because it feels good to them. For the most part they can't get to most of their fur to clean, so expect a white powder (dander) to get literally everywhere!


----------

